# Bromine Toxicity Destroys Your Thyroid and Metabolism



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bromine Toxicity Destroys Your Thyroid and Metabolism If you are like most people, you probably haven’t spent much time thinking about how much bromine you’re absorbing from your car upholstery or your Mountain Dew. But bromine toxicity is a definite danger from some surprising sources, and it can wreak havoc on your health. Bromines All [...]

*Read More...*


----------

